# Im 29 - how many do you think they will implant?



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

I read on this forum if you over 40 etc they will implant 2 maybe 3 - what would they do for my age group?


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi Serene

I'm 28 and my clinic have advised that they would like to transfer only one embryo because of my age. 

Hope this helps!

Lollie xxx


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

oic - thought it wud have been more! did they explain why?


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

If you are private you can choose 1 or 2 - Nhs recommend 1 but you can request 2.x


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

As the success rate of IVF is higher in women under the age of 35 HFEA has set guidelines for clinics to follow to try and decrease the number of multiple births. This is because a twin pregnancy has higher risks to both Mother and babies.

There is more details about this on the HFEA website.

Lollie xxx


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

I have had 7 transfers and have always had 2 embies put back with no issues . If you were in your early  20's nhs would advice you just to have one but you can request 2 and sign a form to say you have been adviced on 1 but you wish 2. You just have to no all the info and weigh up the pro and cons i've always thought 2 back double the chance and both Bfp's i have had have only been 1 baby  also if i'd done it 1 by 1 i would now be on my 15th shot   
If you go abroad you could have 4 but remeber you could come home with 4 babies   
Best thing to do is ask your clinic Good Luck!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

The Nhs would only let me have 1 put back due to my age. However after two failed attempts my clinic would have transferred 2 on my next go but unfortunately I only had one embryo available.

I paid privately for my latest treatment & my new clinic were more than happy to transfer 2. 

I think if you have had 2 or more failed attempts clinics are able to transfer 2 embryos despite your age.

However your first funded cycle will most definatley only be a single transfer. I tried really hard to get my clinic to agree to a double transfer but they wouldn't budge.

Despite this there is evidence to suggest a single embryo transfer is just as effective as a double embryo transfer.

X


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

Ahhhh i seeee - Thanks girlies - I was worried because Im giving this one shot! Cant afford any more and wondered if I could have more than 1 transferred. 

This is my one and only chance - If all is well with sperm retrieval!!!

Just had all my blood tests done today, smear etc.... 

Fingers crossed - the chances are so slim first time round but I hope I am one of the fortunate - Trying not to get my hopes up because the devastation will be enormous! xxxxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

If your paying and only have one shot then I'm sure your clinic will transfer two! X


----------



## symanthaw (Sep 1, 2010)

Im 23 and had treatment on nhs in July - I was advised 1 embie placed back but told them i want 2 and had to sign a form saying im ignoring their wishes, im now 25wks pregnant with boy/girl twins x


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi I'm 28 now but had my first cycle of ivf when I was 27. I had2embies tranferred and fell pregnant with boy twins. I just want to warn you of the risks- I was perfectly healthy throughout pregnancy and prior. Had no blood pressure problems, don't smoke and didn't drink. I went into prem labour at 22+6 weeks due to a silent abruption. The ONLY risk factor I had was multiple pregnancy and my 2 little boys died at 1 day old. Now obviously there are happy stories but my story is one ofthe reasons why they push for SET in younger women. There are a lot of risks with multiple pregnancies for mother and baby. Don't get me wrong I'm glad I had my boys for that one day but if I had have had a SET I wud have a baby in my arms right now and not visiting a grave yard everyday. I don't want to upset anyone or annoy anyone I just want to make sure u think it all through before you make a decision of how many embies to put back cxx


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwww huni - Im so sorry for ur loss, devastating, I get what ur saying.... Big hugs, Im only giving this one shot so i SUPPOSE Im desperate to know what is the best way xxxxx

Much Love to u xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twinangelsmummy83 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks serene .Your rite to think it all through and remember they will freeze ur other embies if u have set and if u go back again for FET it only costs £1000 as opposed to 5000! It's worth having a think about. Good luck with it all!I'm starting my second cycle in jan hopefully with gcrm! X


----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2011)

oh i didnt know that!!!! fab x


----------

